# Box swap



## Tudor (Feb 16, 2011)

Has anyone had to have their box replaced? What I would like to know is what happens to recorded programmes; on the V+ you just lost them. But with the V+ it was very easy to copy off programmes to DVD whilst watching TV. Not so on the TiVo; you can only copy off in real time. Are the Virgin engineers kind and swap over the disk between the units or is just hard luck buddy you just lost 200 hours of recorded programmes! Oh for the Ethernet interface to be enabled.


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

I had my box swapped back in April.

I lost my recordings and my 'settings'. Was very disappointed.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Our US cousins have an online season pass manager with backup & transfer between TiVos
so its available for our model (we use the same software base), if VM want to use it.
VM Tivo vs US premiere


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

When the engineer swapped my box he claimed he'd been briefed that season passes were backed up / restored etc however when he asked about it no one knew what he was talking about.

Might be in the works, not that that helps you now :/


----------



## Royalflush (Nov 6, 2003)

Its far from perfect but I have taken a few photos of my SP and Wishlist screens just in case the box ever dies


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

Royalflush said:


> Its far from perfect but I have taken a few photos of my SP and Wishlist screens just in case the box ever dies


WOW! Technology - i keep typed lists on my laptop though i'm sure they're a couple months out of date by now.


----------

